
Show HN: Reddit Watch – Web App to Download&Mux Reddit Videos (Vue.js+ffmpeg.js) - yatinmaan
https://www.reddit.watch/
======
yatinmaan
Hey HN, I built an web app to download videos posted/hosted on Reddit.

It gets the direct links to the video & audio files and allows the users to
mux/merge them directly in the browser.

Tech Stack: Vue.js, ffmpeg.js, Netlify

Reddit's API serves videos as a pair of Audio+Video files (also HLS or MPEG-
DASH but we are going to ignore that). Making the user drag the downloaded
audio and video into the browser[1] to mux them allows the app to get around
the same origin policy and access the files without a server component[2].

[1] In Chrome, you can drag directly from the download bar that appears on the
bottom.

[2] Making the app "serverless" was a self imposed restriction, muxing the
video on the backend would probabbly make better UX.

